# Dogs in Snow!!!



## Red-1 (28 February 2018)

I can't be the only one who rushes out, camera in hand to take snow pictures of my boy. 

Anyone else???


----------



## DabDab (28 February 2018)

Hehe, well he is pretty cool. I have some of them in the deep snow we had in December, but don't think they count for this time round!


----------



## ester (28 February 2018)

you had time to be one of those irritating parents that insist the kid puts their coat on before they go out and play though


----------



## HeresHoping (28 February 2018)

Just gorgeous!

My husband thinks he is David Bailey and is never without a camera in his hand.


----------



## Auslander (28 February 2018)

Mine is no fun - the merest hint of rain or snow, and he is firmly curled up on the sofa, pretending he can't hear me when I suggest going out!


----------



## Red-1 (28 February 2018)

ester said:



			you had time to be one of those irritating parents that insist the kid puts their coat on before they go out and play though  

Click to expand...

Would you believe we have always had GSDs before, but we found Heck, near death, on the road, in 2014. He was extremely skinny, no fat pads anywhere, his SI area was razor sharp, as were his little ribs and spine. He cost over £1000 vets bills, and still is liable for pancreatitis. He is a big wimp. Shivers even inside the house. Has to have an igloo bed in the house, with 2 vetbeds in, and a jacket (thick jacket for at night and smaller one as a day jacket).

It as been such a culture shock for us. The GSDs NEVER needed a jacket. In fact, I would smile at them as they would guard me while I was doing the stable chores, and more than once they have been white over by the time I have done.

Heck is a... different experience!


----------



## HeresHoping (28 February 2018)

HeresHoping said:



			Just gorgeous!

My husband thinks he is David Bailey and is never without a camera in his hand.












Click to expand...

I thought I had affixed pictures to this. Oh well. Will try another method.


----------



## ester (28 February 2018)

I know how Heck Feels . 

it just made me chuckle as at least one 'for school today' list has included a change of clothes as well as coat, gloves and hat etc


----------



## Red-1 (28 February 2018)

ester said:



			I know how Heck Feels . 

it just made me chuckle as at least one 'for school today' list has included a change of clothes as well as coat, gloves and hat etc 

Click to expand...

Worst of it is that I work in a school, set off this morning at 7.40 for a 15 minute drive, 24 minutes later had only made it 4 miles! My new mid life crisis car is no snow-mobile. Came back and having a Heck day instead


----------



## Red-1 (28 February 2018)

HeresHoping said:



			I thought I had affixed pictures to this. Oh well. Will try another method.
		
Click to expand...

Would love photos!!!!

ETA - They have appeared now on your original post!


----------



## Fiona (28 February 2018)

Not as good a pic as yours though....

Lily the Lakeland.  







Fiona


----------



## Fiona (28 February 2018)

Heck is GORGEOUS  btw....

Fiona


----------



## Pearlsasinger (28 February 2018)

Red-1 said:



			I can't be the only one who rushes out, camera in hand to take snow pictures of my boy. 

Anyone else???












Click to expand...

Isn't he gorgeous!

Does his name give a clue as to where he was found?  He's a lucky lad to have found you!

Unfortunately Rottweilers are not especially photogenic, so, although they prefer snow to rain, we haven't many photos of them playing.  Not that I could put them on here if we had any.

One of my favourite memories though is of 'the clown' sitting on top of a big bale of hay in the snow waving a fury red snake at me as I drove up the lane towards her.  I should have taken a photos that day!


----------



## Chiffy (28 February 2018)

What a fun photo Red, love the all in one suit, my little granddaughter has one of those!
My flatcoats love snow, they are feeling very deprived because although we are in Scotland, we have no snow!


----------



## blackcob (28 February 2018)

Our snow is a bit pathetic this time round, these are from the last lot we had


----------



## Red-1 (28 February 2018)

Fiona said:



			Not as good a pic as yours though....

Lily the Lakeland.  







Fiona
		
Click to expand...

Gorgeous, I love the curly fur!


----------



## Red-1 (28 February 2018)

blackcob said:



			Our snow is a bit pathetic this time round, these are from the last lot we had 
























Click to expand...

Wow, they are magnificent!


----------



## Red-1 (28 February 2018)

Pearlsasinger said:



			Isn't he gorgeous!

Does his name give a clue as to where he was found?  He's a lucky lad to have found you!

Unfortunately Rottweilers are not especially photogenic, so, although they prefer snow to rain, we haven't many photos of them playing.  Not that I could put them on here if we had any.

One of my favourite memories though is of 'the clown' sitting on top of a big bale of hay in the snow waving a fury red snake at me as I drove up the lane towards her.  I should have taken a photos that day!
		
Click to expand...

No he was called Hector just because. He does pester us, and I believe Hector means pester, plus we do frequently call "Oh Heck" when he makes errors or is ill.


----------



## C1airey (28 February 2018)

Erik thinks Heck might be a long-lost cousin!


----------



## Red-1 (28 February 2018)

C1airey said:










Erik thinks Heck might be a long-lost cousin!
		
Click to expand...

He does look like it, very sweet.

Ah, but does he have the Hekkie special ears???


----------



## C1airey (28 February 2018)

Depends how long it's been since he was last stripped!


----------



## Red-1 (28 February 2018)

C1airey said:



			Depends how long it's been since he was last stripped!








Click to expand...

OMG that is amazing!!!!

We have always wondered what breed Hector is. What is yours? 

He DOES look like a cousin!

We have never stripped Heck, he is nervous of strangers so I just clip him with the horse trimmers.

If you don't trim him his undercoat felts, but he has so little undercoat he is never waterproof and is usually cold (unless well jacketed!).

Heck does not shed, does yours? 

Please do tell me the breed of yours! I thought about DNA-ing Heckkie to find out, but I think that means a needle, and we could never do that to him.


----------



## C1airey (28 February 2018)

Erik's dad was a pure JR and his mum was half JR, half Norfolk Terrier.  I don't think Erik's shed a single hair since the day we got him.  His sister Doris however, is a different story: 








Exactly the same breeding, but popped out smooth-coated.

Erik has always been stripped, and although the coat is quite soft, it strips easily.  If we clipped him, he'd get too hot.  He has a definite undercoat/overcoat thing going on.


----------



## Red-1 (28 February 2018)

C1airey said:



			Erik's dad was a pure JR and his mum was half JR, half Norfolk Terrier.  I don't think Erik's shed a single hair since the day we got him.  His sister Doris however, is a different story: 








Exactly the same breeding, but popped out smooth-coated.

Erik has always been stripped, and although the coat is quite soft, it strips easily.  If we clipped him, he'd get too hot.  He has a definite undercoat/overcoat thing going on.
		
Click to expand...

Thank you. I have looked at Norfolk Terriers and Jack Russels, but neither of those have fluffy ears????? If that is what Erik is though, then it must be. We think Heck is defo a terrier, he has a terrier personality when the house is under attack from the delivery people  and he has the terrier stance, but he is a real wimp most of the time. He has got a lot more confident over the last 3 years, but is still scared of cutlery.


----------



## DabDab (28 February 2018)

https://www.wisdompanel.co.uk/?utm_source=Adwords&utm_medium=text-ad&utm_campaign=WP2017

I used a test from here for one of mine - it was a mouth swab


----------



## C1airey (28 February 2018)

I agree, the old-man-hairy-ears came as a surprise to us too, but I think it's just what happens if they're left to go native.  Interesting that you mention cutlery: mine will flee the room if you drop a teaspoon... and then rush back to check there was nothing edible on it.

I love Heck's snowsuit.  Erik has a tendency to gather snow/mud balls in his armpits.  I think he needs a little doggy boilersuit like Heck's.


----------



## Karran (28 February 2018)

Mrs Spaniel may be a working dog but she refused to leave the house without her coat!!

I took her sledging and she had a great time racing me down the hill.


----------



## Clodagh (28 February 2018)

Gorgeous pics, beautiful dogs. I will try harder tomorrow.
Chiffy - how can you have no snow in Scotland!!??


----------



## millie99 (28 February 2018)

Just got back with our jack Russel puppy. He loves you throwing snow balls for him


----------



## Red-1 (28 February 2018)

Karran said:



			Mrs Spaniel may be a working dog but she refused to leave the house without her coat!!

I took her sledging and she had a great time racing me down the hill.






Click to expand...

She looks like a bundle of fun!


----------



## Lintel (28 February 2018)

Mr GSD pup is lovinggg it but it a bit tuned to the moon!


----------



## Red-1 (28 February 2018)

Lintel said:


















Mr GSD pup is lovinggg it but it a bit tuned to the moon!
		
Click to expand...

What gorgeous dogs. These are what we had before we were bewitched by Hekkie.


----------



## skinnydipper (28 February 2018)

Beautiful boy, Lintel.  There's just something about a German Shepherd


----------



## Cinnamontoast (28 February 2018)

Red-1 said:



			I can't be the only one who rushes out, camera in hand to take snow pictures of my boy. 

Anyone else???












Click to expand...

That 2nd pic is fabulous!! :biggrin3:


----------



## Lintel (28 February 2018)

Red-1 said:



			What gorgeous dogs. These are what we had before we were bewitched by Hekkie.
		
Click to expand...

But Hekkie is lovely! I'd have a wee terrier over and over but OH wanted a dog for a "deterrent" to any non-welcome house visitors! Thank you skinnydipper- that something is definitely not there when they are hareing up the corridor with the toilet roll lol!


----------



## skinnydipper (1 March 2018)

Heck looks brilliant fun and he is very lucky you found him.  I have had a few terriers and they have all been real characters (one looked as if she was crossed with a badger and was mad as a box of frogs).  Do you think he has some Cairn in the mix?


----------



## Red-1 (1 March 2018)

skinnydipper said:



			Heck looks brilliant fun and he is very lucky you found him.  I have had a few terriers and they have all been real characters (one looked as if she was crossed with a badger and was mad as a box of frogs).  Do you think he has some Cairn in the mix?
		
Click to expand...

Goodness only know what he is. I did look at the link above for a DNA test, but it was rather expensive to pay for mere curiosity. 

He is great, we love him very much. When his biggest single vets bill came in the vet receptionist offered to cover his bill if she could have him, he had captured her too. When I first found him I put his picture here to see if anyone wanted him, but 24 hours later he had wormed his way into our hearts and has a home for life. 

He looks quite old, we will be in bits when he goes.


----------



## deb_l222 (1 March 2018)

Couple from me.  We should have been playing at the seaside this week (Mablethorpe) but havent got there so playing snowballs instead.

I took a bonkers video of Button charging about and jumping around having a marvellous time.  Not bad for an old bird with a bionic leg and a dodgy brain!!

Button in red and Rufus in blue. 







Slightly wider shot.  That electricity pilon was hissing and popping like something demented in the falling snow.


----------



## Beausmate (1 March 2018)

Not photogenic? Pah!


----------



## coss (1 March 2018)

Mine running around whilst I ride


----------



## Annette4 (2 March 2018)

Some from Tuesday of Dobby enjoying his evening walk...Fizz declined the walk  































I finally managed to get the diva to come out with us while I was on my lunch break today....note the gob stoppers which appears to be the solution to rough play on walks :rolleyes3: :lol:


----------



## {97702} (2 March 2018)

Millie lurcher annoyed the oldies to distraction today so they wouldn't play with her any more.....







And then when I threw snowballs for her she ate them


----------



## BBP (2 March 2018)

I bought a camouflage puppy!


----------



## Auslander (2 March 2018)

Auslander said:



			Mine is no fun - the merest hint of rain or snow, and he is firmly curled up on the sofa, pretending he can't hear me when I suggest going out!
		
Click to expand...

He has changed his mind, and is now rather enjoying the snow!


----------



## splashgirl45 (2 March 2018)

a little pic of my tiny terrier in the garden, had to take it from my back door as i have really bad flu and darent go out in the cold.  luckily i have friends who are walking them for me but i am fed up that i have missed his first snow experience...


----------



## Karran (2 March 2018)

Mrs Spaniel and I were bored so we made a snow castle for a snowdog!







(I'm sorry I can't rotate it! It uploaded the right way!)


----------



## Cinnamontoast (2 March 2018)

Bear


----------



## {97702} (2 March 2018)

cinnamontoast said:



			Bear





Click to expand...

Gorgeous boy    the oldies always make my heart melt &#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## LadyGascoyne (2 March 2018)

Rio today


----------



## 3Beasties (3 March 2018)

Lacey loves snow!


----------



## Clodagh (3 March 2018)

Gorgeous photos. Lacey is just too pretty.
LadyGascoyne - where are you? That is a LOT of snow!


----------



## Clodagh (3 March 2018)

Finally took some.


----------



## LadyGascoyne (3 March 2018)

Clodagh said:



			Gorgeous photos. Lacey is just too pretty.
LadyGascoyne - where are you? That is a LOT of snow!
		
Click to expand...

I'm in Oxfordshire, can you believe it!


----------



## Clodagh (3 March 2018)

LadyGascoyne said:



			I'm in Oxfordshire, can you believe it!
		
Click to expand...

Wow!


----------



## Cinnamontoast (3 March 2018)

The big dog, 15 and still running round in the snow! https://www.facebook.com/marieclaire.dawson.5/posts/10157180600634377


----------



## Cinnamontoast (3 March 2018)

Lévrier;13734824 said:
			
		


			Gorgeous boy    the oldies always make my heart melt &#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;
		
Click to expand...

That&#8217;s the 7 year old! He&#8217;s a spring chicken compared to the one in the vid who&#8217;s 15! ^^


----------



## {97702} (3 March 2018)

cinnamontoast said:



			That&#8217;s the 7 year old! He&#8217;s a spring chicken compared to the one in the vid who&#8217;s 15! ^^
		
Click to expand...

Only 7!  Wow!


----------



## {97702} (3 March 2018)

Clodagh said:



			Wow!
		
Click to expand...

We have snow just like that in Gloucestershire too


----------



## Cinnamontoast (3 March 2018)

Lévrier;13735017 said:
			
		


			Only 7!  Wow!
		
Click to expand...

Yes, hes one of the two littermates, Zak is his brother. Big dog in the video above is Brig, whos almost 15. Comparison pic from their first winter:


----------



## Clodagh (3 March 2018)

Lévrier;13735022 said:
			
		


			We have snow just like that in Gloucestershire too 

Click to expand...

Bet the greyhounds just love that!


----------



## {97702} (3 March 2018)

LOL Clodagh it depends - Flick and Hoover are not hugely impressed, Amy and Millie (especially Millie!) think it is BRILLIANT    

I had to take them for a lead walk today as our usual routes are snowed up, it was... interesting...


----------



## Red-1 (3 March 2018)

3Beasties said:



			Lacey loves snow!






























Click to expand...

Oh My, those ears!!!!


----------



## Karran (3 March 2018)

Lacey is BEAUTIFUL! Compared to her Mrs Spaniel is a scruffy mongrel

We also have a Lacey with very similar colouring on our flyball team, she has a bit more white in her though.


----------



## Lintel (3 March 2018)

Red-1 said:



			Oh My, those ears!!!!
		
Click to expand...

Oh my goodness she is beautiful!!


----------



## RunToEarth (3 March 2018)

So many beautiful photos. My two muppets, Foxy and Fury:


----------



## DabDab (3 March 2018)

Aww, this thread has really cheered me up and alleviated the cabin fever a bit. There are some really classy canines on here.

Here are my two this morning:






Little Westie knickers loves the snow, but can only stay out so long before she is defeated by ice boots forming on her (despite my best efforts with vaseline)


----------



## Clodagh (3 March 2018)

RunToEarth said:



			So many beautiful photos. My two muppets, Foxy and Fury: 





Click to expand...

Amazing photo. 

Dabdab - short legs are not made for successful snow forays!


----------



## DabDab (3 March 2018)

Modelling the spring 2018 range of ice boots - get them while they last


----------



## {97702} (3 March 2018)

DabDab said:



			Modelling the spring 2018 range of ice boots - get them while they last






Click to expand...

Awww snow balls


----------



## Chiffy (4 March 2018)

I have loved everyone&#8217;s photos. Sadly we couldn&#8217;t join in as we have had no snow!


----------



## Clodagh (4 March 2018)

Chiffy said:



			I have loved everyone&#8217;s photos. Sadly we couldn&#8217;t join in as we have had no snow!
		
Click to expand...

So in Essex we have snow and you are Scotland and you don't? Are you in the bottom corner? I went to Portpatrick on holiday once, it was a lovely place and had palm trees I seem to remember.


----------



## Chiffy (4 March 2018)

Clodagh, yes, opposite side to Portpatrick, lovely harbour town isn&#8217;t it. I have palm trees in my garden. Our winters are usually mild, there is a botanic garden here. Our summers don&#8217;t get as hot as the south but that means flies don&#8217;t bother the horses especially by the coast.
I came from Hertfordshire 5 years ago and miss the cold crisp winters and the odd snow in.


----------



## Oenoke (4 March 2018)

It's all gone now though and raining


----------



## buddylove (4 March 2018)

No pictures sadly but the lab was launching herself in and out of massive snow drifts, attacking snowballs and generally being a clown and loving it.  The JRT took the stance that the white stuff was hiding little critters that needed to be sniffed out and eaten, so in his own little way he was loving it too!


----------



## eatmyshorts (5 March 2018)

First attempt at posting photos so hopefully this will work! Apologies if they are huge! xx


----------



## Red-1 (5 March 2018)

eatmyshorts said:



			First attempt at posting photos so hopefully this will work! Apologies if they are huge! xx




























Click to expand...

What fabulous photos, I am glad you persisted with posting. Those eyes!!!!


----------



## eatmyshorts (5 March 2018)

Thank you xx She's AKA "L'il Miz Crayzee Blue Eyes" ... & they get her away with murder! I  must add ... when she gets excited they glow red! Seriously!!


----------



## Red-1 (5 March 2018)

I am also in awe of your "black dogs in snow" photographic skills.


----------



## eatmyshorts (5 March 2018)

Thanks again - i do get plenty of practise, they are quite the little posers. Your boy is very cute - i love the close up nose photo  xx


----------



## Clodagh (5 March 2018)

eatmyshorts said:



			First attempt at posting photos so hopefully this will work! Apologies if they are huge! xx






]
		
Click to expand...

Very scarey indeed! Amazing pics.


----------



## Moobli (20 March 2018)

Absolutely fantastic photos (and dogs!) from everyone.

Here are a few of mine ...


----------



## Moobli (20 March 2018)

And a few non dog ones - hope that is okay ...


----------



## Cinnamontoast (20 March 2018)

Black dog with snow, slightly demonic, totally fabulous!


----------



## Red-1 (21 March 2018)

WorkingGSD said:



			And a few non dog ones - hope that is okay ...
























Click to expand...

Love your photos, both dogs and other things. Love the cow (I am sure there is another technical term for it, but to me it is just a cow!) in the snow.


----------



## ester (21 March 2018)

WorkingGSD said:



			Absolutely fantastic photos (and dogs!) from everyone.

Here are a few of mine ...






Click to expand...

This one here, is clearly auditioning for the next harry potter/fantastic beasts film


----------



## Clodagh (21 March 2018)

ester said:



			This one here, is clearly auditioning for the next harry potter/fantastic beasts film 

Click to expand...

Is this Joe? He looks terrifying! Great photos, did all your animals cope OK? Are you lambing yet?


----------



## Moobli (21 March 2018)

cinnamontoast said:



			Black dog with snow, slightly demonic, totally fabulous!
		
Click to expand...

Ha ha thanks!


----------



## Moobli (21 March 2018)

Red-1 said:



			Love your photos, both dogs and other things. Love the cow (I am sure there is another technical term for it, but to me it is just a cow!) in the snow.
		
Click to expand...

A Highland cow


----------



## blackcob (21 March 2018)

In our house they are heilan COOS, for some reason having great emphasis on the COO.  

Great pics.


----------



## Moobli (21 March 2018)

Clodagh said:



			Is this Joe? He looks terrifying! Great photos, did all your animals cope OK? Are you lambing yet?
		
Click to expand...

It is Joe.  He always manages to pull faces that make him look 90% wolf!    Not lambing until the 14th April although we have had one or two early ones.  Thankfully most of the livestock seem to have coped really well.  We were worried because rather than the amount of actual snow it was the blowing and drifting and there were some drifts 40ft deep but having had a rough count so far all seems ok.  There are some drifts we won't be able to check until a real thaw but fingers crossed it is not looking like a disaster.


----------



## Moobli (21 March 2018)

blackcob said:



			In our house they are heilan COOS, for some reason having great emphasis on the COO.  

Great pics. 

Click to expand...

Ha yes heilan coo, coos, hairy beasts, highlanders, heilanders etc


----------



## Clodagh (1 April 2018)

WorkingGSD said:



			It is Joe.  He always manages to pull faces that make him look 90% wolf!    Not lambing until the 14th April although we have had one or two early ones.  Thankfully most of the livestock seem to have coped really well.  We were worried because rather than the amount of actual snow it was the blowing and drifting and there were some drifts 40ft deep but having had a rough count so far all seems ok.  There are some drifts we won't be able to check until a real thaw but fingers crossed it is not looking like a disaster.
		
Click to expand...

Friends of ours in Co Durham are having an awful time. They only took on the farm last year and have no money. The sheep come in to lamb but with only one barn they have to go out the next day. It has done nothing but rain and they have lost a few, apparently. Poor things.


----------



## Moobli (1 April 2018)

Clodagh said:



			Friends of ours in Co Durham are having an awful time. They only took on the farm last year and have no money. The sheep come in to lamb but with only one barn they have to go out the next day. It has done nothing but rain and they have lost a few, apparently. Poor things.
		
Click to expand...

Durham does seem to have had it really bad this year.  We have snow again this morning and a few early lambs but don't start properly for a couple of weeks yet, so just hoping by then the weather has improved and there is at least a little grass.  We will have to keep feeding everything though for a wee while yet. 

Hubby spoke to a shepherd near Tyndrum yesterday and he says it is a total disaster this year.  The lamb later than us but the amount of snow they have had, plus the tricky mountainous terrain has meant massive sheep and deer mortality this year.


----------



## Clodagh (8 April 2018)

WorkingGSD said:








]
		
Click to expand...

I finally got my OH in the room to look at your photos. He was most impressed with the tracks on your quad, and said this photo here needs to be your Christmas card next year, but not, perhaps, for your Scottish farming friends.


----------



## Moobli (8 April 2018)

Clodagh said:



			I finally got my OH in the room to look at your photos. He was most impressed with the tracks on your quad, and said this photo here needs to be your Christmas card next year, but not, perhaps, for your Scottish farming friends.
		
Click to expand...

The tracks really are fantastic!  I will bear the Christmas card idea in mind


----------

